# What a good action anime to watch ?



## 2134 (Sep 5, 2010)

What a good action anime to watch ?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 5, 2010)

As for as Action goes you are going to get all the usual Naruto, Bleach, One Piece etc.
But some I reccomend are:
Still airing:
-Heroman
-Highschool of the dead (OTT on fanservice but I like it to say the least.)
-Katanagatari (Really nice art style, airs monthly though.)
-Nurarihyon no Mago (Whilst the Anime is pretty bland at the moment it should start getting a lot better soon.)
Completed:
-Senkou no Night Raid
-To aru Kagaku no Railgun
-To aru Majutsu no Index
-Black Rock Shooter (OVA)
-Code Geass
-Cowboy Bebop
-Darker than Black
-Death Note 
-Durarara!!
-Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood)
-Higashi no Eden (Not so much Action but still great.)
-Gintama
-D. Gray Man
-Soul Eater
-Trigun

And the list goes on...


----------



## Escape (Sep 5, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann would be perfect for you if you like action. 
It's *a* great anime, and one of my favorites, *too*.


----------



## Koyorie (Sep 5, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann would be perfect for you if you like action.
> It's great anime, and one of my favorites.



I agree with this. I love Gurren Lagann, and it has a lot of action in it


----------



## eltrut (Sep 5, 2010)

Gantz (NSFW)


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 5, 2010)

katekyo hitman reborn is an action anime..


----------



## 2134 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 5, 2010)

eltrut said:
			
		

> Gantz (NSFW)


agreed. uncut form is a must for this anime though.

also, surprised no had has said witchblade yet


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 5, 2010)

action anime, huh?

some old ones i have watched thousands of times before:
flame of recca
yu-yu hakusho (ghost fighter)
samurai X (rurouni kenshin???)
dragon ball/Z/GT

...

FMA: brotherhood (brotherhood is better than the first iteration, much closer to the manga)
naruto (seems there's no love for naruto here, but if you're tired of the classic ninja in black thing, try it)
hajime no ippo (this one is ongoing, i think)
any gundam anime (the whole point of the mech genre is to have big robots fighting)
the law of ueki (kinda weird anime, but there is quite a lot of action)

hope this helps. enjoy the anime, man (uh, miss? not sure)


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd second FMA: Brotherhood. Even if you didn't read the manga (I didn't) it's still very easy to understand.

I'd also say Soul Eater. It's a lot like Bleach in terms of action, but it has an actual ending to it.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 5, 2010)

funkymonster said:
			
		

> I'd second FMA: Brotherhood. Even if you didn't read the manga (I didn't) it's still very easy to understand.
> 
> I'd also say Soul Eater. It's a lot like Bleach in terms of action, but it has an actual ending to it.


+1(000)
D. Gray-Man is also one to mention!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 5, 2010)

Koyorie said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i third this notion

i just loved kaminas catch phrase "just who the hell do you think i am"

i sometimes freak people out asking them this when someone walks up to me to ask me a question once some one ran away


----------



## pitman (Sep 5, 2010)

Macross Frontier - great space battles with great music.


----------



## Escape (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, if you'll like TTGL, then I would highly recommend Needless. 
Even though there's a lot of fanservice, it's a great anime with a great story and plenty of action.


----------



## steveo581 (Sep 5, 2010)

listen, the correct answer to your question is watch gurren lagaan and cowboy bebop(in english). 

You're Welcome


----------



## 2134 (Sep 5, 2010)

here a list of anime i'm watching or watched

flame of recca
yu-yu hakusho 
Rurouni Kenshin
dragon ball/Z/GT/Kai
FMA and brotherhood 
naruto and shippuden
all gundam anime
bleach
one piece
high school of dead
all digimon
soul eater
katekyo hitman reborn
D.Gary-Man
Death Note
rurouni kenshin
Zatch bell
Kekkaishi
Buso Renkin
Hunter x Hunter
InuYasha
Rave Master
MAR
All Zoids
Yu-Gi-Oh/GX/5D's
Case Cosed
SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors

P.S. This is not all the anime i have watched some i cant remember . I will add some later if i remember


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Black Lagoon, Claymore, Pumpkin Scissors, Gundam 00 if you like mechas... There are also some good OVAs : DOGS, Karas,...


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 6, 2010)

Gurren Lagann: Epic epic of epicness. MUST see
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood: Damn good story about two kids trying to fix their fuckup.
One Piece: Good time pass...ITS LONG


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 6, 2010)

Chaos;Head


----------



## megawalk (Sep 6, 2010)

Koyorie said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



note that i am watching Gurren Lagann right now...
ok this series is a whacky nutjob...but i love it....once completed i will lazor my mind with the movie


----------



## prowler (Sep 8, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Chaos;Head


Chaos;Head has barely no action in it. It's just one complete mindfuck.

No Fairy Tail?
Fairy Tail.


----------

